# Kia & Lila - Winter Swimming (Video)



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

We don't have any videos of it but Abbey would actually break through the ice on our creek to be able to lay down or swim in the winter's cold water. I don't believe I ever saw her cold either! Still waiting for your video to be processed so I can view it.


----------



## TobyLove (Mar 11, 2006)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh MYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY MY MY that has to be COLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is really cool.. in more ways than one.. hahahahahahahahhaahhahahhhahahahah Freezing COOL>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Oh my gosh they must have been freezing.......nice warm towels and blankets I bet after that swim


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Katiesmommy said:


> Oh my gosh they must have been freezing.......nice warm towels and blankets I bet after that swim


What? naaahhh.... They would be running around with icicles on their fur being all just fine


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Ouch, that does look cold. But, that's what Goldens a built for. We have a winter (January) waterfowl season here, so that is when the working dogs are in the water. My guys swim all winter also, and the cold water does not affect them at all. In fact, they still avoid the wood stove when they come in the house. I don't put the heat on in the kennel until it's in the twenties.

They are not quite like Huskies, but Goldens are a hearty lot. Thanks for the video Joe, your doggies look GReat.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Awww!! I loved it!

That is just what they were built for--now you just need a duck for them to bring to you!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

njb said:


> Awww!! I loved it!
> 
> That is just what they were built for--now you just need a duck for them to bring to you!


A big Canadian Goose would be cool also!


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

That was a great video! I love watching everyone's doggies


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Fabulous video! It looks like they are having such a wonderful time.


----------

